# Internation 574 Plumbing loader



## cameron (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a 1974 Int 574 , which I have attached a loader to. I needed to know where to plumb the loader without messing up a double spool open centered valve body someone added to run a potato harvester. This valve is plumbed in under the seat. I have done a pressure check on the valve on the left side with the filter on it and cannot find a port with pressure that is not being used. The tractor the loader came off of had the return running into the bottom of the rear end housing and the pressure came off the right side near the leaver top raise the 3 point hitch.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Do you have two hydraulic control valves below the controls for the 3pt hitch? Our 574 had the loader plumbed into one of those. You'd lock the control in the up position, then use the double control valve to control the loader. Left you with one set of rear remotes. Some on this board have used a different setup for plumbing the loader, but that's what worked for us.


----------



## cameron (Nov 13, 2011)

I only have one and that is where my double spool comes out.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You could add another and have the second one feed the loader controls. There should be a cutout in the sheet metal for a second lever, you'll just have to purchase the valve assembly from either a dealer or a junkyard.


----------

